# Arnis



## donald (Feb 11, 2002)

What if any is the difference between Modern Arnis, and Arnis? How does Kali fit into the picture? Am I correct in saying Arnis, and Kali two different sides of the same coin? In other words, the same art, but differing ways to say it? For example kung fu, and gung fu? Or is it more along the lines of kenpo/kempo? Similar roots, different application of principles? From what I understand, Arnis, Kali modern, or otherwise are primarily weapons arts. Is this correct, or do they lend themselves to empty hand application as readily as the sticks/knives? I know this is a mouth 
full, but hey what else we gonna talk about? 
Salute in Christ,
Donald


----------



## thekuntawman (Feb 12, 2002)

there is a saying that arnis is from the north, eskrima from the visayas and kali in mindanao. this is hogwash. maybe in the visayas you will hear eskrima more, but its to the person who is practicing the art not where he is from.

kali is a word nobody really uses in the philippines. maybe a long time ago, but it is a word used by american and europeans who thing it is the "mother of the philippine arts" so complete and all that. dont believe it.

kali, when we hear it means the person is from jeet kune do, even though some people now use the word because it have a business value. i even did it myself because no one knows what is "kuntaw", and this was before people knew there is silat in the philippines.

but dont get to impressed by the fancy history and great claims storys and titles (like "champion of the philippines"). you want to look at the FIGHTING skill of the man, or if he is old, then his STUDNETS fighting skill. dont be impress by twirling of the stick and many combinations and "tie-ups" of slow demonstrations withthe espada at daga or empty hands disarmings.

there are so many myth about the philippine martial arts that makes it "mysitcal" like ninjas or something. the arts are fighting arts, and thats it. we do have interesting historys, but most of the story you hear is made up.


----------



## Tapps (Feb 19, 2002)

Modern Arnis refers specifically to the art of Grandmaster Remy Presas. It's his conglomeration of a number of systems he picked up while traveling the PI in his youth.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by donald _
> *What if any is the difference between Modern Arnis, and Arnis? How does Kali fit into the picture? Am I correct in saying Arnis, and Kali two different sides of the same coin?
> *



To a certain extent the use of arnis, escrima, or kali is regional. In the States, where there are many newly-named systems, it has been _my_ experience that escrima systems tend to focus principally on the stick, arnis systems tend to mix in open hand to a greater extent than escrima systems, and kali systems tend to have even more open hand as well as a greater focus on the knife and an overall greater variety of weapons. You could easily find many counterexamples! Other names are also used, some emphasizing a particular technique (or strategy, more precisely). Modern Arnis is the art founded by the late Remy Presas.

You might also look at this list.


----------

